# Crawford County QDM Club



## Meekstro (Apr 13, 2013)

Our club has some spots open for 2013-2014. The land is 750 acres and consist of planted pines with a large spring fed creek running the entire property.  There are several other small creeks branching off the main creek.  The creeks are surrounded by large oak bottoms.  The property has deer, turkey and some hogs.  We strive for 120" min and 3.5+ yr old bucks.  Largest bucks taken on the property have been two 135" 10 pts and 150" 9 pt.  This property is surrounded by 5000+ acres of trophy managed land.  Price depends will be between $1250-$1500 depending on number of members.  

Contact Dustin for all questions:
 Dustin # 478-396-8156 or email at 
dhart786@yahoo.com


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2013)

Price$$$$ Please!


----------



## Meekstro (Apr 14, 2013)

price is in the 1st post...$1500 being around 6 members and $1250 price being with 7 members..We might go up to 8 members which would bring the price down some more, but in the past we have not had more than 6 members.


----------



## Meekstro (Apr 14, 2013)

We have tons of pictures and the land can be arranged to be seen via the contact information in the 1st post...thanks


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Apr 14, 2013)

How many acres is it?


----------



## Meekstro (Apr 16, 2013)

750 acres


----------



## Meekstro (Apr 26, 2013)

Timber company just did a thinning of the planted pines... Should be another great year... I will be surprised if we don't get a  140" plus this year


----------



## Meekstro (May 20, 2013)

Still have a couple spots left..If you are looking for a serious trophy hunting club in middle georgia then you should check this property out.  Went out to the club today and it looks amazing and has us four current members super excited.  Contact us with any questions or if you want to see the property first hand.


----------



## Meekstro (Jul 14, 2013)

Still looking for 1 like minded member


----------



## Meekstro (Jun 2, 2014)

Need a few members for the upcoming year.  Please call or email Dustin if you are interested or have any questions.  
478-396-8156
dhart786@yahoo.com


----------



## Meekstro (May 25, 2015)

We are looking for a couple members for the 2015 season and beyond.  Dues will range from $1000-$1500 depending on amount of members not to exceed 8 people total.  We have trail camera pics of some big bucks from this pass season that we were not able to harvest, so this season should be a good one.  This club does not get much pressure. It has only been hunted the last 3 seasons by 4 people.  Please call or email Dustin if you are interested in seeing the property or have any questions.  
478-396-8156
dhart786@yahoo.com


----------



## subman67 (May 25, 2015)

Any place for a camper?


----------



## spurrs and racks (May 26, 2015)

*How many......*

turkey hunters?

s&r


----------



## Meekstro (May 29, 2015)

The land owners don't allow us to camp.  We do have turkey on the property you would need to email Dustin at dhart786@yahoo.com to ask him about turkey hunting rights only.


----------

